# Gol Drogba ed esultanze Marianella



## pennyhill (19 Novembre 2012)

Drogba più Marianella.


----------



## Butcher (19 Novembre 2012)

"Drogbaaaaaaeeeeeeaaaaa" cit.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2012)

"sempre lui meravigliosamente lui" ahahah cmq è veramente bravo Marianella...lui e compagnoni sono i migliori


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Drogba più Marianella.


----------



## juventino (20 Novembre 2012)

Se veramente venisse da noi avrei un motivo in più per godermelo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Novembre 2012)

Marianella 
Comunque la sua migliore esultanza rimane questa:


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Novembre 2012)

Beh non è da meno quando fa "Lampardaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Novembre 2012)

_largo per nani, arriva il crosseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee_ 

_un gol stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupendo_


----------



## Prinz (20 Novembre 2012)

a me dà i nervi, specialmente quando commenta il tennis e inizia a parlare dei cavoli suoi nel bel mezzo di uno scambio da panico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Marianella
> Comunque la sua migliore esultanza rimane questa:


Torres, Torres si gira aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa un goal bellissimo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2012)

a me all'inizio non piaceva, poi col tempo ho imparato ad apprezzarlo (marianella, non drogba ).

ce n'era uno invece di sky che non sopportavo, ma per fortuna adesso è finito a mediaset premium e non lo sento più, mi sfugge il nome però.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Novembre 2012)

Adebayoraaaaaaaa e l'Arsenal con Adebayoraaaaaaaaaa


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me all'inizio non piaceva, poi col tempo ho imparato ad apprezzarlo (marianella, non drogba ).
> 
> ce n'era uno invece di sky che non sopportavo, ma per fortuna adesso è finito a mediaset premium e non lo sento più, mi sfugge il nome però.



pardo?


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Novembre 2012)

O foroni?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Novembre 2012)

Pardo non può stare antipatico!


----------

